# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  أريد البدء بتفسير القران

## ابو قتادة السلفي

اريد البدء بدراسة التفسير فباي تفسير ابدا 
اريد ان ابدا بالدروس الصوتية فبماذا تنصحون اشرطة النابلسي ام الجزائري ام ابن العثيمين رحمه الله؟
او هناك غيرهم من تنصحون به 
ويشترط ان يكون قد فسر القران كله

----------


## عبد الملك الأردني

> اريد البدء بدراسة التفسير فباي تفسير ابدا 
> اريد ان ابدا بالدروس الصوتية فبماذا تنصحون اشرطة النابلسي ام الجزائري ام ابن العثيمين رحمه الله؟
> او هناك غيرهم من تنصحون به 
> ويشترط ان يكون قد فسر القران كله



أخي أهل العلم ينصحون بتفسير السعدي

أما تفسير النابلسي فلا أنصحك به

وأما تفسير أبو بكر الجزائري فتفسير السعدي خيرٌ منه

----------


## أسـامة

الشروح الصوتية..  من أفضل الشروح الصوتية المتاحة.. للشيوخ الآتي ذكرهم: 
1- مصطفى العدوي 
2- عبدالرحمن بن عبدالله العجلان 
3- محمد بن صالح العثيمين 
4- خالد بن عثمان السبت 

وأنصحك بتفسير الشيخ مصطفى. فالشيخ لا يرتبط بتفسير من التفاسير، بل يعمد إلى تفسير السلف وما صح عن الأئمة بالإضافة إلى المنهجية المثلى في تفسير القرآن عند التطبيق، مع سعة اطلاع على التفاسير المتقدمة بل والمعاصرة أيضا كتفسير الإمام الشنقيطي صاحب أضواء البيان. ولا يخلو تفسيره من التوضيح العام للسورة والآيات للتصور السليم، ومعاني الكلمات، والنكت العظيمة سواء الفقهية أو التربوية، والرد على الشبهات، وبيان عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة، وربط تفسير القرآن بواقعنا المعاصر بنظرة فقهية فذة. 

وتفسير الشيخ العثيمين معروف، لا يحتاج إلى مزيد كلام. 
ومن أفضل التفاسير تفسير الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن عبدالله العجلان. 
وللشيخ خالد السبت نكت وفوائد، ويهتم بالنكت اللغوية أكثر من غيره غالبا. 

وكذلك هناك تفاسير "صوتية" غير مكتملة.. ولكن اهتم أصحابها بتوضيح الذين عمدوا إلى تفسيره، فلا تتوقف عند حد التفاسير الكاملة، ومن أهم هؤلاء العلماء: 
1- محمد الأمين بن محمد المختار الجكني الشنقيطي 
2- عطية محمد سالم 
3- عبدالكريم بن عبدالله الخضير 
4- عبد القادر شيبة الحمد 
5- صالح بن عواد المغامسي 
6- عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله الراجحي 
7- محمد بن عبدالعزيز الخضيري

----------


## محمد أبومعاذ البخاري

لا مزيد على أخينا أسامة .. ولكن تأدية لواجب الأخوة ..
لا أظن أن يخفى على أخينا أبي قتادة الفاضل السير على المنهجية في علم التفسير ..
ـ فالظن به أن يعلم أهمية تقديم كتب الغرائب , وأعلى الكتب منزلة وجمعا وترتيبا في ذا الباب -في نظري- كتاب الراغب الأصفهاني ..
ـ يليه - أو معه - النظر في كتب المعاني الإجمالية , وأعلى الكتب  منزلة وجمعا وترتيبا في ذا الباب -في نظري- كتاب توفيق الرحمن في دروس القرآن لفيصل آل مبارك .
ثم النظر في الكتب المطولة ... - مع الإلمام بعلوم الآلة ..

أخي أبا قتادة أنار ربي دربك وسددك ..

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

اخي اسامة والاخ محمد ابا معاذ جزاكما الله خيرا على هذه النصيحة 
اخي اسامة بالنسبة تفسير الشيخ ابي عبد الله العدوي اردت البداءة به ولكن وجدته عير كامل وحزنت ذلك لما في قلبي من شدة الحب للشيخ العدوي ولطريقته في التفسير والشرح ومنهجه العلمي ذلك ان الرجل جمع بين علم الحديث والفقه وكثرة الاطلاع 
ولكن به سابدا ان شاء الله
اما بالنسبة للاخ عبد الملك لعلك لم تفهم مشاركتي جيدا فانا قيدتها بالصوتيات اما تفسير السعدي فقد بدات به وقرات منه جزءا ولازلت مستمرا فيه ذلك لكثرة ما كان ينصح به الفقيه العلامة ابن العثيمين رحمه الله 
واما قولك لا انصح بتفسير النابلسي فلا ادري لماذا لا تنصح به وما المانع من السماع الى تفسيره

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيك.
حقيقة الأمر.. أن تسجيلات الشيخ مصطفى المعروفة كالآتي:
1- تسجيلات مسجد التوحيد في شبرا.
2- تسجيلات مسجد التوحيد في المنصورة.
3- تسجيلات متنوعة قام بنشرها بعض شركات الصوتيات بالأسواق.
- أما التسجيلات التي رفعها موقع مسجد التوحيد بشبرا، فهي جيدة وقام بخدمتها موقع طريق الإسلام.
- والتسجيلات التي نشرتها شركات الصوتيات، فقام بنشر جزء جيد منها موقع الإسلام ويب.
- ولكن الأسف كله فيما حدث لموقع مسجد التوحيد في المنصورة، حيث أن الصوتيات قد تداخلت ولا يعلم هذا من ذاك.
ولم أتمكن من الحصول على نسخة منها، ولعله عن قريب إن شاء الله.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يتعذر الحصول على تفسير كامل. فهناك ملفات لم تسجل، وهناك ملفات قد فسدت بسبب أو بآخر.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأشيد باختيارك لتفسير الشيخ مصطفى في المرحلة التأصيلية، نعم الاختيار. وفقك الله وأعانك.

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيك.
حقيقة الأمر.. أن تسجيلات الشيخ مصطفى المعروفة كالآتي:
1- تسجيلات مسجد التوحيد في شبرا.
2- تسجيلات مسجد التوحيد في المنصورة.
3- تسجيلات متنوعة قام بنشرها بعض شركات الصوتيات بالأسواق.
- أما التسجيلات التي رفعها موقع مسجد التوحيد بشبرا، فهي جيدة وقام بخدمتها موقع طريق الإسلام.
- والتسجيلات التي نشرتها شركات الصوتيات، فقام بنشر جزء جيد منها موقع الإسلام ويب.
- ولكن الأسف كله فيما حدث لموقع مسجد التوحيد في المنصورة، حيث أن الصوتيات قد تداخلت ولا يعلم هذا من ذاك.
ولم أتمكن من الحصول على نسخة منها، ولعله عن قريب إن شاء الله.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يتعذر الحصول على تفسير كامل. فهناك ملفات لم تسجل، وهناك ملفات قد فسدت بسبب أو بآخر.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأشيد باختيارك لتفسير الشيخ مصطفى في المرحلة التأصيلية، نعم الاختيار. وفقك الله وأعانك.

----------


## مصطفي ال جمعه

*اخي الكريم المنهج الصحيح في دراسة التفسير* إن احببت استحضار التفسير عند السؤال او فهم التفسير جيدا
فتنبه لما اقول
يجب عليك تقسيم التفسير الى علوم 
*1-  * *احديث واردة في التفسير تحفظ وفيها كتب كثيرة* 
  1-       تفسير النسائي وفيه 766 حديث بين صحيح وضعيف وحسن تحقيق سيد الجيلمي  وصبري الشافعي طبعة مكتبة السنة
  2-      جزء التفسير من صحيح البخاري ومسلم
  3-      جزء التفسير من مسند احمد بترتيب الساعاتي وقد شرحه الشيخ احمد حطيبة
  4-      جزء التفسير من جامع الاصول 
  5-      جزء التفسير من كتب الشيخ صالح الشامي الجامع بين الصحيحين وزوائد السنن على الجامع
ويضم الى هذه جزء التفسير من المطالب العالية لبن حجر
والمقصود ان تختار من بينها ما يناسبك وتستطيع حفظه
وكتاب السيوطي الدر المنثور يجمع احديث كثيرة لكنه ليس مجال للحفظ
 *2- اسباب النزول*
*    وهو ايضا يتعلق بعلم الحديث* 
*وفيه كتب كثيرة منها*
* 1- الصحيح المسند من اسباب النزول للشيخ مقبل*
*ويوجد شروح صوتية لأسباب النزول للشيخ المنجد وغيره على طريق الإسلام*

*   3- تفسير آيات الاحكام الفقهية* 

*وفيه كتب كثيرة منها*
*آيات الاحكام للصابوني وان كان صاحبه على منهج الخلف في الصفات لكن الكتاب مفيد جدا في تعليم تفسير آيات الاحكام*
*الكتاب الثاني* *كتاب الاكليل في استنباط التنزيل للسيوطي*
*آيات الاحكام لصديق حسن خان*


* 4- غريب القران*
*وافضلها كتاب الراغب الاصفهاني  وابن قتيبة*


* 5- الناسخ والمنسوخ في القران*

*نَظَمَ الإمامُ السُّيوطيُّ*
*- رحمهُ اللهُ -*
*لِلآياتِ المنسوخةِ في القرآنِ الكَريمِ*
*مَعَ*
*شَرحِ العَلاَّمَةِ الشنقيطيُّ عَلَيْها** وهي في 10 ابيات*

*   6- مشكل القران*
*والمشكل انواع منها ما يوهم ظاهره التعارض وافضل كتاب فيه كتاب دفع إيهام الاضطراب للشنقيطي صاحب اضواء البيان*
*نوع اخر ما ادعاه المخالفون والمنحرفون عن شرع الله وافضل كتاب فيه تأويل مشكل القران لبن قتيبة*
*ومجلد فتاوي التفسير من اللجنة الدائمة*
*ومنها آيات اشكلت في العقيدة لشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية*

* 7- اعراب القران*
*ومنها اعراب القران للدرويش وغيره*

*ثم تجعل كتاب لك يكون عمدة لك لا تتحول عنه الي غيره لان التفسير ينقل بعضها عن بعض وليكن مثلا تفسير القرطبي* 
*تختصره وتجمع عليه ما تحصل من فوائد*
*وتحفظ الاحاديث وغريب القران وآيات الاحكام ومشكل القران او تلخصهم في دفتر تقرأه عند المراجعة*
*والله اعلم*

----------


## أبو الوفاء البلوشي

أما وجهة نظري فهي أن تبدأ بالتفسير الميسر الذي أصدره مجمع الملك فهد , ثم بتفسير السعدي أو تفسير ابن عثيمين أو تفسير أبو بكر الجزائري ، وأرى أن تبدأ بتفسير ابن عثيمين ، وذلك لكثرة فوائدها ، وسهولة عبارتها .

----------


## أمد

أسأل المولى أن لا يحرم الأجر كاتب الموضوع ومن عقّب .

لعلكم تستكثرون من ذكر بعض الفوائد والنصائح في هذا الباب أقصد لكل مبتدأ في هذا علم فهناك حتمًا من سيستفيد من الموضوع غير كاتبه كتب الله أجره ونفع به ومنهم كتابة هذه الأحرف.

----------


## أبو أيوب الأخضري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله أحببت أن أشارك مع إخواني في هذا الموضوع لأهميته عند الطلبة فسؤدلي بدلوي معكم إن شاء الله 
أنا أرشح لأخي الكريم كتاب أيسر التفاسير للشيخ الجزائري-مع تقديرنا لتفاسير العلماء الآخرين - وذلك لأمور هي:
1-أنه تفسير إعتنى ببيان المفردات-وهذا يحتاجه الطالب- ولم يهمل المعاني العامة للآيات و المناسبات بينها
2-الكتاب ملخص من أهم تفاسير العلماء كابن جرير و غيره
3-الكتاب يسير على الطالب و ليس بمطول كتفسير العدوي حفظه الله  مثلا الذي لم يخرج كاملامطبوعا في ماأعلم
4-أنه لم يدخل الطالب في بعض الفروع التي ستمر على الطالب في مراحل متقدمة كالمسائل الفقهية الخلافية
5-لأنه يقدم على تفسير السعدي بالنسبة للطالب المبتدىء كما نبه على ذلك الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ أن تفسير السعدي 
يجعل في مرحلة ثانية  بعد الإطلاع على معاني الأيات  لأنه تفسير عميق في العبارة
6-أنه تفسير إشتهر بين العلماء و أثنوا عليه كالشيخ بن عثيمين مثلا 
هذاماأحببنا ذكره لعله ينفع إخواننا منبهين إلى أن ماذكرنا موجه إلى صاحب السؤال و من هو كذلك وأما من قرأ و حصل لا بد أن يفيد من جميع التفاسير المتقدم ذكرها و غيرها للعلماء لأنها مليئة بالفوائد 
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## الفارس النهدي

تفسير الشيخ الجزائري حفظه الله نصحني به أحد المشايخ .. جدا رائع...  خاصة أن هذا التفسير مشروح كاملاً من مؤلفه الشيخ جزاه الله خيراً وحفظه ... وأسلوبه جدا رائع ماشاء الله ويدخل القلب.. كم أحب هذا الشيخ....

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

احسنت ووفقك الله لرغبتك وهنا اسجل بعض الكلمات منقولة من بحث لي طويل واقتطف منه بعض الجمل فاقول :
ان من اعظم القربات في الدين بعد الفرائض هي تلاوة القران ودراسته ،واذا كانت هذه الدراسة هي عبادة فلابد ان تتوفر شروطها وهي :
1- صدق الهمة والارادة لان كبر الهمة يجلب للعبد خيرا غير محدود ويرقي به الى درجات الكمال باذان الله .
2-اخلاص النية وتجريد المتابة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في جميع الاحوال وخاصة فيما يتعلق بهديه صلى الله عليه وسلم في قراءة القران ويستحسن مراجعة كتاب زاد المعاد -الفصل المتعلق بهدية صلى الله عليه وسلم في تلاوة القران .
3-الدعوة بالقران ومن خلال تعليم الناس والاستشهاد بالقران في كل مناسبة وتفهيم الناس مقاصد القران واهدافه السامية وتحذيرهم من هجر القران .
4-ان ينوي الدارس في دراسته فضلا عن ابتغاء وجه الله رفع الجهل عن نفسه وعن غيره والذب عن شريعة الاسلام والقران باعتبار ان كتاب الله حجة على العباد اجمعين .
5- ان يتصف الدارس بالصبر والمجاهدة من خلال حبس النفس وملازمة التقوى هذا من جهة ومن جهة اخرى حبسها على مواصلة البحث والدراسة والامر يحتاج الى قدر كبير من اليقظة وترك كل ما يشغل عن مواصلة البحث العلمي والمطالعة الجادة .
6-التاسيس في هذه الدراسة على ثلاثة علوم رئيسية هي :
- دراسة العقدة السليمة المبنية على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله .
-التاسيس على دراسة علوم السنة -رواية ودراية -لانها وثيقة الصلة بكتاب الله فهي المبينة لمبهمه المفسرة لمشكله المقيدة لمطلقه.
-دراسة العلوم اللغوية -النحو وعلوم البلاغة باقسامها الثلاثة -البيان والبديع والمعاني -وقراءة ملحة الاعراب وقطر الندى والفية ابن مالك والنظر في لسان العرب والمعلقات وغيرها .
اما انواع الدراسة فهي في الغالب تكون على نوعين :
*النوع الأول : الدراسة الإجمالية : ومقصودها دراسة اغلب معاني القران العامة من خلال دراسة أساب النزول والاستنباطات المهمة والفوائد والإشارات التي تفهم من الآيات وهذه الدراسة تتحصل مما يلي :*
*1-* *قراءة سريعة لبعض التفاسير المختصرة مثل زبدة التفسير مع الاهتمام بأسباب النزول ومعرفة الناسخ والمنسوخ من علوم القران والمكي والمدني من ذلك .*
*2-* *قراءة مركزة لأحد التفاسير المعتمدة مثل تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله مع الاعتناء بالمقدمة لأنها تمثل المنهج العلمي الصحيح في دراسة ما نحن بصدده .*
*النوع الثاني : الدراسة التفصيلية : ومقصودها معرفة المعاني التفصيلية والإحكام الفقهية والنكت البلاغية والوقوف على ما يتعلق بفهم القران على الوجه التفصيلي اية اية وربط الايات بالسنة من جهة وبواقع الحال من جهة أخرى للحصول على الثمرة المقصودة من الدراسة .*
*وربما تتسع هذه الدراسة الى الحد الذي تتحول فيه بعض معاني الآيات إلى موضوع معين يدرس من كل جهة مثل موضوع الصدق او التوكل في القران وذلك من خلال الوقوف* 
*على الايات المتعلقة بالموضوع هذا او ذاك وهذه الدراسة تستند على أساسين :*
*الأساس الأول :وجود الدراسة الإجمالية المشار إليها من قبل .*
*الأساس الثاني :التوسع في علوم الشريعة وعلوم الآلة لاسيما ما يتعلق منها بالفقه وعلوم القران واللغة ولا يخفى ما لها من صلة وثيقة بالقران فالبعض منها يتعلق بالبحث عن معاني الألفاظ من جهة اللغة مثل النحو والصرف والأخر يتعلق بمعرفة تحقيق ألفاظ القران وهو علم القراءات ومنها ما يتعلق باستنباط الإحكام والقواعد المتعلقة بذلك وهو علم الأصول إلى غير ذلك .*
*ولابد من التنبيه إلى إن هذه العلوم إنما تطلب من أفواه العلماء كما يقول الشيخ أبو بكر الأصل في الطلب ان يكون بطريق التلقين والتلقي من الإسناد والمثافنة للأشياخ والأخذ من أفواه الرجال لا من الصحف وبطون الكتب ...).*
*إما الشروط الواجب توفرها في الدارس فهي :*
*1-* *الرغبة وقوة الهمة في طلب العلم وان لم يمكن فالموازنة.*

*الإمكانية العلمية بمعنى إن يكون الدارس عابرا للمرحلة العامة من الدراسة وليس المقصود من تلك الدراسة إن يكون طالب العلم مفسرا كالقرطبي ونظرائه بل يكون عارفا بمعاني كتاب الله وان يكون قدور حسنة في العلم والعمل وما لا يدرك كله لا يترك جله.*

----------


## الفارس النهدي

بارك الله فيك ولك وبك وعليك أخي رشيد ..

----------


## ابن شهاب الدين

أنصحك  بالتالي

أولاً : كتاب القواعد الحسان في تفسير القرآن للعلامة السعدي وشرحه لابن العثيمين وهو مطبوع وأجود طبعاته(مكتبة مصر)

ثانياً : دراسة اصول التفسير وشرح مقدمة ابن تيمية للشيخ ابن العثيمين رحمه الله

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...series_id=1254
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...s&series_id=36

ثالثاً : دراسة وحفظ واتقان تفسير السعدي الذي هو أيسر التفاسير

http://www.islamhouse.com/p/2422

رابعاً : وبعد ذلك تفسير أضواء البيان في تفسير القرآن بالقرآن للشنقيطي

http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=770

خامساً : وهو آخر هذه المرحلة اقرأ مختصر صحيح تفسيرابن كثير

ومن أجود نسخه ( تحقيق الصابوني , أو الشيخ مصطفى العدوي , أو لجنة بإشراف المباركفوري أو أحمد شاكر والمعروف (بعمدة التفسير ) وغيرهم )

ان فرغت من ذلك اعمل موضوع جديد لأنصحك بالمرحلة التالية بإذن الله

----------

